# BUZZR



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Buzzr is now on 27.3 Dallas, TX.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

RBA said:


> Buzzr is now on 27.3 Dallas, TX.


What is a buzzer?

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SeaBeagle said:


> What is a buzzer?


The thing that goes off when people press a button in front of them when competing on a game show (although other sounds can be used).

Buzzr is an OTA subchannel network showing game shows.

Channel Listing
http://www.buzzerblog.com/2015/05/29/if-you-get-these-channels-ota-you-can-watch-the-new-buzzr-network/

WWOR/New York
KCOP/Los Angeles
WPWR/Chicago
WTXF/Philadelphia
KDFI/Dallas-Ft. Worth
KTVU/San Francisco-Oakland-San Jose
WDCA/Washington DR
WAGA/Atlanta
KTXH/Houston
WJBK/Detroit
WTVT/Tampa-St. Petersburg
WRBW/Orlando-Daytona Beach
WMYT/Charlotte
KTBC/Austin


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

SeaBeagle said:


> What is a buzzer?
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Buzzr


----------



## john262 (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm getting it now OTA. It's on channel 30.3 from Salt Lake City. But I must say I'm not very impressed. It carries a lot of really old game shows from back in the day with really blurry PQ. I had to laugh. One show was giving away a circa 1981 personal computer. It was really top of the line. It had 16 kB of memory.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

john262 said:


> I'm getting it now OTA. It's on channel 30.3 from Salt Lake City. But I must say I'm not very impressed. It carries a lot of really old game shows from back in the day with really blurry PQ. I had to laugh. One show was giving away a circa 1981 personal computer. It was really top of the line. It had 16 kB of memory.


If this channel has game shows from the 1950s and 1969s then that would be great. Game Show Network did for awhile then screwed up with junky shows.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------

